# Area 51: A Top Secret Lie



## MA-Caver (Jun 7, 2007)

You've all heard of the Air Force ultra-high-security, super secret base in Nevada, known simply as Area 51? Well one late afternoon, the Air Force base personnel were very surprised to see a small Cessna landing at their secret base. They immediately impounded the aircraft and hauled the pilot into an interrogation room. 
The pilot's story was that he took off from Vegas, got lost and spotted the base's runways just as he was about to run out of fuel. The Air Force started a full FBI background check on the pilot holding him overnight during the investigation. By the next day, they were finally convinced that the pilot was telling the truth and really was lost and wasn't a spy. They refueled his plane, gave him a terrifying "you-did-not-see-this-base" briefing, complete with threats of spending the rest of his life in a secret prison along with every member of his family, gave him the heading to Vegas and sent him on his way with a helicopter gunship escort to the base edge. 
The next day to the total disbelief of the Air Force, the same Cessna showed up again and landed on the runway. Once again heavily armed M.P.'s surrounded the plane... only this time there were two people in the plane. The same pilot jumped out holding his hands above his head shouting: 
"Do anything you need to do to me but my wife is in the plane and you *have* to tell her where I was last night!"


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jun 7, 2007)

Hehehehe, that rules!
I'm sending that one around


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 7, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## Fang (Jun 8, 2007)

hehe


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 8, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 8, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> You've all heard of the Air Force ultra-high-security, super secret base in Nevada, known simply as Area 51? Well one late afternoon, the Air Force base personnel were very surprised to see a small Cessna landing at their secret base. They immediately impounded the aircraft and hauled the pilot into an interrogation room.
> The pilot's story was that he took off from Vegas, got lost and spotted the base's runways just as he was about to run out of fuel. The Air Force started a full FBI background check on the pilot holding him overnight during the investigation. By the next day, they were finally convinced that the pilot was telling the truth and really was lost and wasn't a spy. They refueled his plane, gave him a terrifying "you-did-not-see-this-base" briefing, complete with threats of spending the rest of his life in a secret prison along with every member of his family, gave him the heading to Vegas and sent him on his way with a helicopter gunship escort to the base edge.
> The next day to the total disbelief of the Air Force, the same Cessna showed up again and landed on the runway. Once again heavily armed M.P.'s surrounded the plane... only this time there were two people in the plane. The same pilot jumped out holding his hands above his head shouting:
> "Do anything you need to do to me but my wife is in the plane and you *have* to tell her where I was last night!"


Area 51 is stupid; because, everyone knows about it. I know of secret bases and underground complexes that no one is supposed to know exists. The people who live near them will get hard prison time for even discussing the whearabouts or existance with non military personel. One is just out by... [sorry confidential]
Sean


----------

